# Two stage AR15 triggers



## 8'Duece (Aug 7, 2008)

What's the mechanical difference between a single and two stage trigger ? 

I've had a Jewel two stage trigger factory installed set to break at 4.5Lps. Yes it's easy, there is no trigger slap, and for long range shooting it's easier to squeeze of a round and be on target than with my single stage triggers. 

I haven't torn it open to see the difference mechanically than the standard single stage trigger so I was hoping that someone could splain it to me. 

Disconnector different ?

Disconnector spring lighter ?

Trigger spring different ?

Hammer spring different ?

I don't have a manual and finding a blown out look at one on the net is next to impossible, at least in my Google fu hands. :doh:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 7, 2008)

I copied and pasted this in a email to the AR15 GOD and I should have a response soon...

Did you get the adjustable or the 4.5 set? I used a Jewel non adjustable on my NM service rifle and was super unpleased with it... Broke in the middle of a match


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 7, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> I copied and pasted this in a email to the AR15 GOD and I should have a response soon...
> 
> Did you get the adjustable or the 4.5 set? I used a Jewel non adjustable on my NM service rifle and was super unpleased with it... Broke in the middle of a match



J. This came factory installed set to break at 4.5.  I believe it's adjustable but I don't want to tinker with it till I know what I'm doing and how it differs from single stage trigger, mechanically speaking. 

Thanks for the post and let me know when you get the reply the AR15 GOD.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 9, 2008)

So this is what I got back...



> The trigger is moving a cam, which contacts the sear, its different in some triggers, or a separate spring adjustment for the two stages.
> 
> 
> On a single stage trigger the trigger is moving the sear from the get-go as it's directly connected to it. Can be a long or short pull, but it's still single stage as the sear is moving as you pull the trigger.
> ...



The AR15 god has spoken!


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 9, 2008)

Makes sense.  Thanks, now I'll be looking for an exploded view of the Jewel two stage. 

Thanks again.


----------

